# Belts



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Belt replacement
Let's see how often you replace your belt and what kind everybody uses.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have over 330hrs of hard mud runs, trails, heavy trailer pulling, snow plowing and its the original 2005 belt. I will be goin with the original kawi belt when this one goes.(if it ever goes).


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BleednGreen68 said:


> I have over 330hrs of hard mud runs, trails, heavy trailer pulling, snow plowing and its the original 2005 belt. I will be goin with the original kawi belt when this one goes.(if it ever goes).


Now that's impressive BleednGreen68.

Lets see..I'm now at 2970 miles and I am on my 4th belt

The original was still going strong when I changed it at 1100 miles
The replacement was a Dayco HPX which lasted all of 20 miles.
Replaced the Dayco with a Carlsile Ultimax...it lasted about 100 miles.
Then it was EPI's severe-duty turn. Got 1000 miles out or it and was going strong when replaced. Using it for a spare.

Replaced the EPI at a little over 2200 miles with OEM Kawie belt. Been in there for about 750 miles now..no issues. Probably change it at a thousand and try the new XTX.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The new Dayco XTX are good belts...the OEM's are good for Kawie's.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Since this is general & for all quads I'll let it stay. But anyone wanting brute belt info should refer to the thread stickied in the kawi section.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am glad to see that I am not the only one that has a lot of miles on the factory belt.
I am right at 1400 miles on mine and still going strong.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have 550 miles on mine and was thinking about putting a new one on but I guess I'm not now. They seem to be holding up for a while.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been through at least 5-6 in last few years, but had a clutch issue.

So far, 50+hrs and not sure mileage (300-500mi?) and wearing fine.

I've tried Gates, Dayco, and OEM Kawi and all seem about the same.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

A buddy of mine has a brute 650 and had the kawi dealer put in a clutch kit and he burned through a highlifter belt in about a week put a dayco on that lasted about 3 rides went back to a factory belt and everything is good now. I do not know what springs they put in but that thing is set on kill.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i got a buddy that got the mudder clutch kit from EPI and it is an EPIc fail. he blows belts like every ride. i bet he went through 20 the whole riding season last year, on 28 laws! i got another buddy with an 08 brute that has 1500 miles on the original belt with 31s and factory clutching... just dont get it sometimes. my 400 burns belts only in reverse... but its also not made to turn 29.5s...lol im on my second belt in it since factory.


----------

